# Billboard painting



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Took on this project, sanded entire structure with 60 grit, used SW Pro Cryl Primer & 2 coats of DTM.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Primer on then 1st coat.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Final coat going on.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Pretty cool project, how high is that sucker?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Worked on a 400 sign repaint when Lamar bought out Patrick back in 2000. 9 month project. 
We covered ever sign in Las Vegas, Henderson I 15 from California to Arizona. HWY 93 from Boulder to Indian Springs.
Boom Lifts, Scissor lifts, Swing Stages, Spider Baskets & Boatswain Chairs.
Good times indeed.

Your project looks great. I always had a good day when we had our 80 foot Genie.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

robladd said:


> Worked on a 400 sign repaint when Lamar bought out Patrick back in 2000. 9 month project.
> We covered ever sign in Las Vegas, Henderson I 15 from California to Arizona. HWY 93 from Boulder to Indian Springs.
> Boom Lifts, Scissor lifts, Swing Stages, Spider Baskets & Boatswain Chairs.
> Good times indeed.
> ...


Yeh one time I did a run also when whoever bought out whoever I forget the name. They're kind of like banks, them signs, they put on a new nameplate and give em a paint job when they get took over by another company.

We were getting peice work and once we got it going we made a killing.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

That's nice if you needed something there was a paint store right there ha


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Scannell Painting said:


> Final coat going on.


And it looks great. I hope they have some more Billboards for you. I really enjoyed my time with Lamar.


----------

